# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Remove/Fill a load bearing wall

## suxm

Hi, 
I goona to renovate the kitchen of my new purchased unit. But I'm not sure how to deal the wall between the kitchen and the lounge. 
I attached the floor plan here. There was a window on this wall already, so I have 2 plans here: 
Plan A - Remove the part of the wall (red rectangle part). I need got an engineer report and strata approval, beam is necessary as this is a middle level unit. I also need an electrician to relocate the power switch on the wall and a plumber to re-pipe for the sink. Well - this project (at least 4k) is too big to my limited budget. So I'm now consider Plan B. 
Plan B - Fill this window.This is a brick wall so it seems all I need do is build with bricks and print it. This should be a easier job and I think I can do it  :Smilie: . But I want to know is anybody done similar thing before? And anything I need pay attention to before I start? BTW - where to buy brick in Sydney? 
Thanks a lot for any ideas  :Smilie:

----------


## suxm

Add a pic here.

----------

